# 2. Festplatte mit Passwort versehen?!



## Fabian Frank (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal fragen, da ich mir mit meinem Bruder einen Computer teile, ob es möglich ist, dass ich meine 2. angeschlossene Festplatte (zusätzlich ohne Betriebssystem) mit einem Passwort versehe? Wenn ja, wie kann ich das machen?

Danke

Grüße,

Fabi


----------



## pflo (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
dies ist meines Wissens unter Windows nicht einfach so möglich.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre aber, ein virtuelles Laufwerk mit Steganos Safe zu erstellen.


----------

